# Wattage question?



## Spongebob (15/8/18)

Just want to check? If i vape 18 mg juice in my subtank on a 0.6 ohm coil at 7 watts , it feels like i get more nicotine in my system than say vaping a 6mg juice in the same setup at 30 watts?

Is there a way to calculate this or is it all in my mind? 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/8/18)

Spongebob said:


> Just want to check? If i vape 18 mg juice in my subtank on a 0.6 ohm coil at 7 watts , it feels like i get more nicotine in my system than say vaping a 6mg juice in the same setup at 30 watts?
> 
> Is there a way to calculate this or is it all in my mind?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Goof question @Spongebob 
I dont really know of a way to calculate it

But firing a 0.6 ohm coil at 7 Watts probably doesn't really get that coil going?
How long you firing it for? Do you get much vapour production?


----------



## Paul33 (15/8/18)

Spongebob said:


> Just want to check? If i vape 18 mg juice in my subtank on a 0.6 ohm coil at 7 watts , it feels like i get more nicotine in my system than say vaping a 6mg juice in the same setup at 30 watts?
> 
> Is there a way to calculate this or is it all in my mind?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


If I had to Vape 18mg now I’d fall over I reckon. 

Been on 1mg for so long now


----------



## Spongebob (15/8/18)

I take a good looobg draw of about 5 to 7 seconds if that helps the same as i would with the 6mg juice?


Silver said:


> Goof question @Spongebob
> I dont really know of a way to calculate it
> 
> But firing a 0.6 ohm coil at 7 Watts probably doesn't really get that coil going?
> How long you firing it for? Do you get much vapour production?



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/18)

I don't think you'll be able to calculate it. 18mg feels like you getting more because of the throat hit. Given this scenario, I would say that the 6mg will give you more of a nic fix than the 18mg at 7w for 5 seconds.

6mg on a 0.6 coil and a 5-7 draw is far more potent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (15/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> I don't think you'll be able to calculate it. 18mg feels like you getting more because of the throat hit. Given this scenario, I would say that the 6mg will give you more of a nic fix than the 18mg at 7w for 5 seconds.
> 
> 6mg on a 0.6 coil and a 5-7 draw is far more potent.


Explain? 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/18)

Spongebob said:


> Explain?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


The exact same coil (0.6 ohm) is being heated up more than 4 times higher for the exact same duration of time. The 6mg juice is therefore going to have a lot more 'oomph' to it.

18mg means 18mg per ml of liquid. At 7w you not really gonna be burning through that much. 6mg means 6mg per ml and at 30w on the exact same coil, you are going to be vaporising more liquid (more liquid = more nicotine in your system). 

It all comes down to how many ml of liquid you going to be using and how much you are going to be vaping. 

[Given your specific scenario, taking only 1 5 second draw on each, I'll assume that the 6mg will give you more nic in your system since its burning at 4x the power. This is just an assumption and I could be completely wrong]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/8/18)

In a thread somewhere there was a discussion about vaping high nic and apparently it shouldn't be vaped with a sub-ohm coil. I can't remember the reason though.

Apologies - irrelevant since you're asking about wattage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> This is just an assumption and I could be completely wrong]




You sound a lot like me.





(This is one of my favourite sayings....I couldn't resist).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You sound a lot like me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142065
> ...


My favourite is, "I may make mistake but I'm never wrong."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (15/8/18)

In your hypothetical situation, 30w is around 4 times more power than 7w.
18mg is 3 times more nic than 6mg.
So using quick maffs I'd say you would probably be vaporizing more nic using the 30w and 6mg vs 7w and 18mg. 

This is an assumption with absolutely no scientific backing at all, so I could be completely off the mark

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/18)

Humbolt said:


> In your hypothetical situation, 30w is around 4 times more power than 7w.
> 18mg is 3 times more nic than 6mg.
> So using quick maffs I'd say you would probably be vaporizing more nic using the 30w and 6mg vs 7w and 18mg.
> 
> This is an assumption with absolutely no scientific backing at all, so I could be completely off the mark


Yeah I looked at it the same way. Seems to make sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (16/8/18)

Four times the heat does not nescesaraly translate into four times as much vapour as more vapour does have a greater cooling effect on the coils. But there is more vapor for sure.

You could be experiencing a hyperventilating effect, from a high dose of clean air, which feels similar to a high dose of nic.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

